# Router bit to attach hardwood banding to plywood



## PsycJester (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm looking for a bit that aids in attaching hardwood large enough to route a profile to plywood (edge to edge). I know I've seen them before but I've spent the last week going through all my magazines with no luck. If anyone has a good lead or experience with them please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

You can use a slot cutter bit and put a spline in, a V-groove bit, tongue and groove, etc. Lots of options.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://www.infinitytools.com/Edge-Banding-Router-Bits/products/1301/


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

You could even do it with a straight bit and a slot cutter.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

My favorite method is a simple tongue and groove. I cut a centered groove with a combination blade on the tablesaw (two passes), then cut a stub tenon to fit the groove. It has all the strength and alignment benefits of the other methods, and is perhaps easier to setup as well. Since the groove is centered, you will have a perfectly flush edge banding, with no trimming needed. 
If you are cutting a thin edge banding, it is easier to mill the tongue on a wider board first, then rip the strip free.


----------



## PsycJester (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks for all the responses. The tongue and groove edge banding bits were what I was looking for. I bet I looked through 3 years of magazines. I think I may actually try the table saw first and see how that goes.

Thanks again for the help!


----------



## dawsonbob (Aug 5, 2013)

I have used these successfully.

http://www.precisionbits.com/tongue-and-groove-router-bit-set-matched-2-bit-yonico-15221.html

Hope that helps.


----------



## boatz (Nov 17, 2013)

I am in the process of making cabinets. I am using the Infinity tongue and groove bit set mentioned by waho6o9. Pretty slick.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

What if the edge banding doesn't line up. Whatcha gonna do then? For example, say it is a tad shy of flush. Just furious, that's all.


----------



## boatz (Nov 17, 2013)

I actually make the edge banding a little proud then use a flush trim bit on my router table to make it flush


----------



## Yonak (Mar 27, 2014)

> My favorite method is a simple tongue and groove. I cut a centered groove with a combination blade on the tablesaw….
> 
> - pintodeluxe


+1 .. This is my go-to method, as well.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

> I actually make the edge banding a little proud then use a flush trim bit on my router table to make it flush
> 
> - boatz


Me too. Only difference is I have a flush trim jig for my router, but the results are the same.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

- MT_Stringer
Either start over or glue on a matching strip if you've no more stock.

------------
I don't use splines or special bits.

1. Joint the plywood.
2. Sometimes pins 1/16 proud to avoid slippage when gluing.
3. Usually use TB III (any glue works)
4. Follow with flush trim bit.

Done.

Its all edge gluing plywood anyway, guys.
I supposed if I was worried about abuse (like a stair tread) I would spline it.


----------

